# GTR Road Presence



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Which GTR do you think has the better road presence? One that intimidates other motorists and occupies the space without going unnoticed?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Bayside 34, thx to the Playstation


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Think the R34 intimidates, while the 35 takes up the space.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

My wife is always astonished at how people move out of the way when they see the R35 in their mirror, i think it has a very purposeful looking front end and generally looks brutish on the road.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

i was ready to buy an e46 m3 until i heard an insane rb26 burble and scanned my mirrors to find a white 33 gtr passing by. My mind was blown and the rest is history...and debt!
32 also looks like a beast in the mirrors . 35 doesnt have the same effect. never been on the road with a 34.


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

all skylines and stageas, the noise of an RB engine behind you thinks its time to move over


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

road presence would be the 33 GTR for me due to its size


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MINTER said:


> road presence would be the 33 GTR for me due to its size


But the R35 dwarfs the R33 by a big dimension.




:smokin:


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

BB R34 definately.
Cars do seem to get out of the way and when it was parked outside my place of business, it would be a matter of minutes before people were taking photo's of it.

The receptionist thought it was hilarious.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

Nigel-Power said:


> But the R35 dwarfs the R33 by a big dimension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R35 doesnt count its,the hores abortion:flame:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i think for pure kudos, it has to be the R34 for its rareness. 

although my R33GTR V-Spec attracted WAY more attention last year at the Nurburgring than the 3 R35 GTR`s that i was with. 

everyone who apporached us parked up on the main car park together, took more pics of the my car and wanted a lap ride in it....

so, R33 is my vote.


----------



## Gttrv (Sep 15, 2010)

Got to be the r34 :bowdown1:


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

From behind it has to be the R32 as long as it has low offset wheels. I think this is because the 32's arches are faired out more than the 33 and 34. In the mirror it would have to be the 34 because of the menacing front end. I voted for 32.


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> My wife is always astonished at how people move out of the way when they see the R35 in their mirror, i think it has a very purposeful looking front end and generally looks brutish on the road.


Didn't it cross your mind that someone just wants to have a look at it?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

AndyBrew said:


> My wife is always astonished at how people move out of the way when they see the R35 in their mirror, i think it has a very purposeful looking front end and generally looks brutish on the road.


Due to a few TV shows like Top Gear etc... people are well aware what it is too.
People do tend to get out of the way pretty quick when I'm in the R35.

Either that or it's the closing speed...


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

you see loads of 35's on the roads, sort of loses its cool once there are loads about, how often do you see rb engined gtrs in comparison???

any of the older gtrs has way more road presence than the 35.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I must be living in the wrong part of the country.
Doing 500 miles a week I only see one R35 a month.

Comparitively more than the older models. But not loads.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

CT17 said:


> I must be living in the wrong part of the country.
> Doing 500 miles a week I only see one R35 a month.
> 
> Comparitively more than the older models. But not loads.


i see at least 1 a week when out round town (r35's that is)
there's at least 3 in my town and its only a small town
does go to show just how popular they are though :thumbsup:

but i still think a loud raw looking 32/33/34 has more road pressence than the 35


tib


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

35 wins purely for it's girth. So big you can't even see the sides if one's in your rear view mirror.

Out of the way - fatty coming through!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Couldn't say. Since getting the R35 the rear view mirror hardly get used! 

Do like the R34s for the Gran Tourismo memories. 

And most of the R34's i've seen in Glasgow are louder/brighter when compared with mine which is intentionally dirty/black so as not to draw attention to itself! 

So i'd have to say R34


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

33 or 34 GTR.

People move out of the way when im behind them in my 33 never really had that in my 32 and that did look pretty mean from the front and in black.

34's do look proper mean as well.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Has to be the R33, do like the 35 but round London they are like M3's there everywhere.

The R34 from the rear looks awful, looks like a box.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

R34 VSpec II in Bayside Blue... Saw a mint unmodded one and I simply love it!

R35 would've have some presence if the factory exhaust system is not so muted...


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

It's funny, I took the 33 out for a pootle today, it's been a long time since I last went out in it and was thinking, wow, people are in a good mood today, everyones moving over! Lol.


----------



## Profile (Jan 4, 2012)

R32 and R33 appreciated by true petrol heads, R34 appreciated by Gamers, R35 appreciated by Top Gear viewers and their kids.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

misters3 said:


> Couldn't say. Since getting the R35 the rear view mirror hardly get used!


So are u saying that all the other cars are in front of u or that your previous car was an m3?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sw20GTS said:


> R34 VSpec II in Bayside Blue... Saw a mint unmodded one and I simply love it!
> 
> R35 would've have some presence if the factory exhaust system is not so muted...


i had an R35 driven past at full pelt near the a303 the other day, had trade plates on so assume was on a test drive for customer

it had 0 sound to it

it needs something to give it some rarrrr :nervous:


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Profile said:


> R32 and R33 appreciated by true petrol heads, R34 appreciated by Gamers, R35 appreciated by Top Gear viewers and their kids.


Well Said!!!!!!!


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

Best MotoRing actually did a group test when they first tested the R35, the group test consisted of 'which car looks more menacing overtaking you at high speed, Lamborghini Gallardo, Honda NSX, Porsche 911 or R35?'.

The R35 looks striking cruising around London or on dual carriageways but it just sort of looks like a 'lump' when you see it in your rear view mirror.

Best MotoRing concluded that it was the least 'menancing' looking of all their cars.

R34 is a very angular beast, pictures don't capture how striking it is. Even the rear lights and spoiler at the back make it look quite fierce.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

this is kinda like saying which is better

Kiera Knightley
Kate Beckinsale
Natalie Portman
Charlize Theron

but road presence im going 33gtr followed extremly closley by a lows stanced 32


----------



## Profile (Jan 4, 2012)

markpriorgts-t said:


> this is kinda like saying which is better
> 
> Kiera Knightley
> Kate Beckinsale
> ...


Now you've got me thinking, how about all of the above in a 33GTR. Couldn't beat that for some serious presence!


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Can I change my vote to Charlize Theron?


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

markpriorgts-t said:


> this is kinda like saying which is better
> 
> Kiera Knightley
> Kate Beckinsale
> ...


That would be Kate Beckinsale done up like Selene, rolling around in a Midnight Purple BCNR33 like mine, love them BLOOD SUCKERS.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

markpriorgts-t said:


> Kiera Knightley
> Kate Beckinsale
> Natalie Portman
> Charlize Theron


Really!? Apart from Beckinsale all you come up with is three ladies with boyish bodies ??? No wonder you went with a 33 as your first choice :chuckle:


----------



## hudders (Dec 6, 2011)

Charlize Theron every time !


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

R34 has the greater presence from the front end. Not a lot of the public recognise a 32 from the front end I've found, then once you drive by and they see the arse end you get people pointing at you and talking to their mates. Saying "look its a skyliner".


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

When i use to drive my 32 , people use to move over for me when i was behind them like people do for bikes and when i first noticed them doing that i found it strange but quite pleasing lol as never in any of my previous cars did people do that .


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

I appreciate the 32 as the classic, 33 for it's curvilinear, understated design, 34 for angry rectilinear & the 35...it's just HUGE!

For menacing presence, it has to be the 34, and I own a 33!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I always thought the 32 looked like a sleeper but its the noise that gets peoples attention.

The 33 and 35 look like a soft spaceship but the 34 looks the most aggressive, it's the lines.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Profile said:


> R32 and R33 appreciated by true petrol heads, R34 appreciated by Gamers, R35 appreciated by Top Gear viewers and their kids.


Yep ^^^^^ 

32 33 34.. 
When i ask my fwiends about me getting a 34 they all say . Nop i think the R33 is better.  

But for me.. i do like a 34, but i have a R33.. so i will go with that. 
As im the only Skyline R33 GTR In basingstoke now.. 

Lots of the 35s around here. 

Most of my friends know what the 35 is , and they all say...

ITS NOT A skyline thou. 

So that does it !!! 

I could never understand why Nissan didnt call it a skyline thou ???

Shame !!! 

I Remember when i spotted my first R35 and posted on here i saw my first skyline R35 today.. lol i dont think that went down too well. lol


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

R32 appreciated by true petrol heads, R33 appreciated by Golfers, R34 appreciated by Gamers, R35 appreciated by Top Gear viewers and their kids.

Fixed :chuckle:
C


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

cokey said:


> <snip> R33 appreciated by Golfers <snip>


Bwahahhah! As I look to my sleeve to note I'm wearing a PING shirt today. :smokin:



ian turbo said:


> As im the only Skyline R33 GTR In basingstoke now..


I once met a gal from Basingstoke on the ferry to Ireland. I was seasick and inadvertently stole her seat...she wasn't very happy.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

ian turbo said:


> Yep ^^^^^
> 
> 32 33 34..
> 
> ...


The R35 hasn't got a straight six in it's model range as is traditional for Skylines...so that's why it's only called a GT-R. :thumbsup:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

In Sweden, definitely the R33 GTR.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel - Newera said:


> The R35 hasn't got a straight six in it's model range as is traditional for Skylines...so that's why it's only called a GT-R. :thumbsup:


Plus:

It's not based on a family car called a Skyline, like the older ones.
There is already a family car called a Skyline (not sold in the UK), so the name was taken by an existing model in the Nissan/Infinity range.


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

cant say i get noticed in my 34 as i accelerate hard upto 30 but....get the metro turbo out and i have armys of adoring admirers all diving out of the way


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Revving my 35 causes flash flooding from all the puss juice...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

sw20GTS said:


> Revving my 35 causes flash flooding from all the puss juice...


Had to re read that LOL


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

The one that I love seeing on the road is the 34. No doubt.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

has to be the 34 for getting people to move over


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

RSVFOUR said:


> has to be the 34 for getting people to move over


Don't be daft, didn't you see the R33 pics I put up earlier ?


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Have to say I do get people moving out the way for me when in the 33,but I've had a 34 behind me befor when I've been out in the EVO... They do had the best road presence.


----------

